

Nexus 7 product packaging harder to use than Android OS itself - kitcar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=32DD4DF7Qpo

======
programminggeek
You know, I've heard stories that Apple employs people to just unbox iPods,
iPhones, iPads, etc. just to make sure that the experience is really, really
good. It seems frivolous, but if you think back to being a kid opening gifts
on your birthday or christmas, there is something psychologically awesome
about a great unboxing experience.

Google will learn.

~~~
bookwormAT
I think it's the other way around: To get the most excitement and "pleasant
experience" when opening a gift, it is crucial that you need to fight your
desire for the content in order to concentrate on opening the package.

